# Please help with my Monark Silver King Roadster



## RisaNotLisa (Sep 9, 2020)

I happened upon this little lady walking past a yard sale and couldn't pass it up. This is my first vintage bike, and I'm in love! Can anyone help me date it and provide more information?


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 10, 2020)

Can’t help, but wow that thing is pristine. Nice score!


----------



## Oilit (Sep 10, 2020)

I'd guess sometime in the '50's, but I'm not sure either. But the condition is unbelievable!


----------



## RisaNotLisa (Sep 10, 2020)

Blackbomber said:


> Can’t help, but wow that thing is pristine. Nice score!



Thank you!


----------



## RisaNotLisa (Sep 10, 2020)

Oilit said:


> I'd guess sometime in the '50's, but I'm not sure either. But the condition is unbelievable!



Isn't it?  I am quite pleased with myself LOL!


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 10, 2020)

@RisaNotLisa Not 100% Sure but I would say either  late 40s or later 50s. I never know because these same bikes can be deep fender, like yours, different chain guards & still have so many distinguished Monark tale signs. Call it 50s something & if you ride then enjoy it or use it as a nice indoor show piece. It's Crisssp & Cleeean for it's age! I do spot what may be the wrong? drive sprocket though. Those can be attained & any thing else that may be period incorrect as the pros will know


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Didn’t I already identify this as a 1958 Huffman built bike?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2020)

The paint scheme is similar to my 1957.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Didn’t I already identify this as a 1958 Huffman built bike?




I believe there are two separate posts regarding this bike which makes it rather confusing. And yes, you identified it on the other post.


----------

